# Ipodservice doesnt start during itunes installation (insufficient privileges...right)



## moOse123 (Apr 2, 2006)

As I am running the x64 version of XP Pro i often have to find different versions of the programs i use, such as itunes; Apple don't make a version for my OS, but do supply a x64 version for Vista - but the numpties don't let you install it on the XP x64... for seemingly no reason. So when I want to update itunes, i have to get the x64 version, unpack the exe file and edit the msi files using Orca, following the methods described here.

I've done this before to upgrade itunes and i have had no trouble, but when i tried to update to the latest version (9.0.1), it decided not to work. It gave an error about the Apple Mobile Device Support not being able to be installed on x64 blah blah blah, so i edited the msi for that and it let me go through with it, but as it got to the end of the installation (the starting services section) another error came up stating that 'Ipodservice failed to start. Verify that you have sufficient privileges...' which continues to pop up every time you click cancel on the window, until you press cancel on the installation window, which then rolls back the entire installation of itunes (Of course I have sufficient privileges on the computer as I am the administrator). After all this i attempted to open up itunes normally, and lo behold, it doesnt open. (I cant remember the exact error it gave me as i have now proceeded further)

I have tried several methods to solve this problem;

* Trying to reinstall again, with both the x64 version and the normal x32 version (which i also had to edit to allow me to install!).

Completely un-installing and re-installing everything related to itunes, quicktime, etc - using methods described here. Everything I have is completely up-to-date now, such as quicktime.

Ive tried system restore twice to no avail - each time i go back it just gives me the same errors


I have backed up everything that will allow me to re-instate my itunes library when i get it back up, but I'm pretty much out of ideas for this problem so any help is appreciated - apart from telling me to switch media players!


----------



## benevida (Oct 12, 2009)

You can pretty much carbon copy mo0se123's post to explain my problwm with one exception. I'm trying to install to Windows Server 2003 x32. The same initial problems, attemps to solve it, and ultimate futility apply.

I don't need the iPod service. I'm using the iTunes to sync with my AppleTV. Can I somehow bypass the activation of the iPod service, and complete installation without it starting? 

Any Suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## Reciever80 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm having this exact problem too.

What i Noticed though, is that The Service is running in the "processes" menu in the task manager menu....which is stupid.

This is a temporary solution, as when i closed out of itunes all the itunes files disappeared...leaving me unable to use it again.

When you get to the end of the installation, where it freezes on "starting services", unplug or force your computer to turn off, then run itunes out of the C:/.../Itunes/itunes.exe folder, and it worked. But when i shut it off, it wouldn't work :/

any help would be Awesome.


----------



## IphoneUser (Oct 13, 2009)

I was having the same issues as well when installing iTunes on a new computer. (This may be a little different for some because I had an old laptop and then a new one, so my files, and a working version of iTunes, were still on the old one.) To fix the problem, I did the following:
1. I copied over the folders under c:\Program Files for "iTunes" and "iPod" from my old computer to the same location on my new computer. 
2. Next, I ran the installation for the new iTunes.
3. When it got caught up at the end and told me that I didn't have privileges to run the iPod service, I copied over a version of cfgmgr32.dll from my old computer (under Windows\System32 folder) into Windows\System32 folder on my new computer (replacing the one that was already there). 
3. Then I found the file called setupapi.dll in windows\system32, right clicked and selected "open with", then I browsed to find iTunes.exe (under program files) and opened the dll with this executable.
4. I pressed retry on the iTunes installation and it worked.

Does this work for anyone else?


----------



## moOse123 (Apr 2, 2006)

IphoneUser said:


> I was having the same issues as well when installing iTunes on a new computer. (This may be a little different for some because I had an old laptop and then a new one, so my files, and a working version of iTunes, were still on the old one.) To fix the problem, I did the following:
> 1. I copied over the folders under c:\Program Files for "iTunes" and "iPod" from my old computer to the same location on my new computer.
> 2. Next, I ran the installation for the new iTunes.
> 3. When it got caught up at the end and told me that I didn't have privileges to run the iPod service, I copied over a version of cfgmgr32.dll from my old computer (under Windows\System32 folder) into Windows\System32 folder on my new computer (replacing the one that was already there).
> ...


I tried this method but i didnt work for me... sort of. When i attempted to copy the cfgmgr32.dll file (in or out of the itunes installation), it wouldnt allow me, saying that it was being used, so i copied it over in safe mode. 
Copying all the iTunes program files over from another computer worked however, allowing me to use itunes, but everytime it opens it gives an error saying the ipod service couldnt be started etc, meaning i cant sync my ipod up! any help?


----------



## moOse123 (Apr 2, 2006)

any help with the ipodservice problem?


----------



## moOse123 (Apr 2, 2006)

bump


----------



## moOse123 (Apr 2, 2006)

bump


----------



## moOse123 (Apr 2, 2006)

bump


----------

